# H/F 7x10 metal lathe



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 23, 2011)

Just saw that the 7x10 is on sale for 499 and with the 20% discount code is $399. 
Is this a good starter metal lathe, or should I just wait and get a 7x12?


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 23, 2011)

10 seems to be a little short. When you put a bit in a drill chuck and have a blank in a chuck on the head stock there isn't any extra room.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 23, 2011)

Roy;   This is a case where longer is better.  See if you can find a 7x14".  Metal lathes don't usually have bed extensions because the lead screw must be extended as well.

I believe Little Machine Shop has complete bed extensions, but it involves replacing the existing bed and lead screw with a new one and re-aligning the lathe.


----------



## achennau (Sep 23, 2011)

This is a good lathe and if you get screw machine drill bits it's got plenty of room.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 24, 2011)

Wait for the 7 x 12.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## mredburn (Sep 24, 2011)

Roy if you already have a decent set up for drilling blanks on the lathe on your wood lathe. THen this lathe will work for making small parts.  However I would recomend you wait and buy a 14in or longer lathe. No sense in buying something that you will outgrow quickly.


----------



## penmaker56 (Sep 24, 2011)

wait for a longer one, 10" is ok for most things, but the extra 2-6" that is now available is really handy when you need it.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 24, 2011)

achennau said:


> This is a good lathe and if you get screw machine drill bits it's got plenty of room.


 
Where can I get some of these?


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 24, 2011)

Grainger carries them.



nsfr1206 said:


> achennau said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good lathe and if you get screw machine drill bits it's got plenty of room.
> ...


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 24, 2011)

achennau said:


> This is a good lathe and if you get screw machine drill bits it's got plenty of room.



Yup.  And that's not the only reason to go with "stub" bits.  It seems to me the closer / shorter you can position everything (esp. towards the headstock) the more accurate things will be, especially if the lathe is reasonably on. I have a 7 X14 but I plunked down for this set and I have not regretted it.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Kaspar makes a good point about the closer you can get to the headstock the more accurate it will be. That's why they make center drills and why you should always start a hole with one. They're very short and stiff and made for starting holes on center and without walking like longer bits can. 

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?critFast=center+drills

The cone shaped hole that these center drills make grab the tip of your longer drill bit even if it's not quite straight and draw it on center. They're quite inexpensive for a set that will drill the materials most people here are using, like wood, acrylic, and aluminum. 

And they're not just for use on the lathe. You can use them anywhere you're going to drill a hole, even in a handrill. For less than $6 everybody should have a set of these around.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are not doing anything longer than a couple of inches, it will work. I had one for a while and did just fine.. But longer is easier to use. But then again, you've seen what I am used to! These are very tiny toys compared to them.


----------



## bluwolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Paul in OKC said:


> If you are not doing anything longer than a couple of inches, it will work. I had one for a while and did just fine.. But longer is easier to use. But then again, you've seen what I am used to! These are very tiny toys compared to them.


 
Paul, my 12x36 is a toy compared to what you're used to


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 24, 2011)

Roy...the 10" would be way to short. It's not actually even 10", more like 8".
I got the 12" delivered for less than the 10" is on sale. It was on sale, I used the 20%, and found a promo code in addition.
When I can afford one, I'm going for a full size gap bed. I know a guy that has a SB, something like a 14" x 48" or around that for $500. The only problem is it's 480v 3ph.


----------



## BKelley (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a chance to get the HF 7 x 10 used but like new for $250 but turned it down in lieu of a Grizzly 7 x 12.  Glad I did.  Don't think you will go wrong to wait for a 7x12.

Ben


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2011)

bluwolf said:


> Paul in OKC said:
> 
> 
> > If you are not doing anything longer than a couple of inches, it will work. I had one for a while and did just fine.. But longer is easier to use. But then again, you've seen what I am used to! These are very tiny toys compared to them.
> ...


 
Mike I've been in Pauls shop a number of times, most of the *SMALL* equipment there won't fit in my shop empty :biggrin:.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Roy now I want to see Paul's shop I have been watching one of our tv stations free classifieds and Craigslist and I hardly ever find one closer to home.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 24, 2011)

Roy,
I've had my 7x10 hf metal lathe for almost 3yrs and enjoy working on it. At first it was a hastle to get used to the smaller size as compared to my wood lathe but let me tell you it will make some very nice pens.  The lathe has been good and I've only had one minor adjustment.  For the money, it works fine.


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 24, 2011)

Just a little known fact, the 7x10 is 4 inches shorter than the 7x12.  Doesn't make saense but I think it's that strange metric system!  Hold out for the 7x12. 

John


----------



## RHossack (Sep 24, 2011)

I personally would pass on this as it really isn't what it seems to be.

While HF calls the 7x10 it doesn't have 10" of usable bed space.

While the lathes designated 7x12 is nearly 4" longer than the 7x10.

Due to the short bed the 7x10 can't drill into the end of a workpiece longer than about 4" if the diameter is greater than 3/4" and will not pass through the spindle.


----------

